# no me busques que me encuentras



## krolaina

Hola!,

Volia saber una expressió similar a aquesta (o la..."misma"). -->com es diu "misma"?  
¿Em podeu ajudar per favor?. 

No me busques que me encuentras= No em provoquis que començo(?) a parlar.

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## chics

Hola!

Misma = *mateixa*
*Començo* 

Existe _no em busquis les pessigolles_ (cosquillas) para decir "no me provoques". ¿Es este el sentido que buscas? Si no hay más cosas:
- _No em tiris de la llengua_ --> no me tires de la lengua.
- _No em facis parlar..._


----------



## su123

"No em busquis que em trobaràs". Jo faig servir aquesta, però no et puc assegurar que sigui correcte en català. Esperem a veure què diuen els altres.


----------



## chics

O simplement: "No em busquis..."


----------



## ernest_

su123 said:


> "No em busquis que em trobaràs". Jo faig servir aquesta, però no et puc assegurar que sigui correcte en català. Esperem a veure què diuen els altres.



Jo també ho he sentit a dir.


----------



## krolaina

¡M'encanta, nois! Moltes gràcies! ( i per les correccions, Chics).


----------



## betulina

chics said:


> Existe _no em busquis les pessigolles_ (cosquillas) para decir "no me provoques". ¿Es este el sentido que buscas? Si no hay más cosas:
> - _No em tiris de la llengua_ --> no me tires de la lengua.
> - _No em facis parlar..._



Hola!

Suposo que ja no et cal, Krolaina, però m'encanta aquest "no em busquis les pessigolles" que diu la Chics! 

Només una petita correcció, Chics: no seria "tirar de la llengua", sinó "*estirar* la llengua" (no m'estiris la llengua).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Hola!
> 
> Suposo que ja no et cal, Krolaina, però m'encanta aquest "no em busquis les pessigolles" que diu la Chics!
> 
> Només una petita correcció, Chics: no seria "tirar de la llengua", sinó "*estirar* la llengua" (no m'estiris la llengua).


 
"Buscar les pessigolles" és ideal per al teu context, Kroli. Pel que fa al castellà, normalment faig servir el verb "sonsacar"...


----------

